# 1999 Gaggia Classic Coffee, Motta tamper and my dirty grinder :)



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

I got her a couple of months ago, cleaned thoroughly, unclogged solenoid and descaled. I am pulling pretty decent shots and I m quite happy with it









I know my kitchen is not the tidiest


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Dorian said:


> I know my kitchen is not the tidiest


I can see some work surface - So that counts as tidy in my book!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice little set up.

I was considering a greaf grinder for a while, but they proved to be just a fraction too high for my kitchen

That's the chrome finished classic isnt it?


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> That's the chrome finished classic isnt it?


Yup is chrome, but it s not matt finish like the classic, it s quite shiny/reflective.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice setup. Absolutely love the older classics. Indestructible, and if they do go wrong very easy to fix.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

have you modified your steam wand?


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

greymda said:


> have you modified your steam wand?


Nope I didn t. Latte and cappuccino are only for my gf and she is fine with the original plastic frother ( which is not showing in the pic since it was dirty in the sink







)


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

nice


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

how i need to know the best classis gaggia machine please.


----------



## DiscoYou (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice game of Jenga you have going on with your cups on top of your machine!

What grinder is that?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

DiscoYou said:


> What grinder is that?


My guess is its a graef cm702


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

DiscoYou said:


> Nice game of Jenga you have going on with your cups on top of your machine!
> 
> What grinder is that?


ahah, I like to keep the cups on top, I do not have a lot of space in my kitchen and it feels more like home.

Grinder is a Greaf cm702, my impressions are in this thread: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27523-Has-anyone-evaluated-the-Graef-CM-702/page2


----------

